# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Opuchnięty piszczel

## Jaskier92

Witam. Otóż w niedzielę w południe grając w piłkę zderzyłem się z kolegą piszczelem. Od razu wstałem, nie czułem żadnego bólu, może dlatego, że byłem zdenerwowany i emocje były górą. Po 30 minutach gry zacząłem odczuwać lekki ból, myślałem, że to zwykłe obicie i dlatego czuje ten lekki ból. Po powrocie do domu po około 1,5 godziny gry piszczel była bardzo mocno napuchnięta, ale nie było żadnego sińca. Położyłem się i miałem lekką gorączkę. Na 2 dzień tzn. dzisiaj rano opuchlizna była taka sama, z tą różnicą, że przez przypadek lekko uderzając piszczelą o wystająca drukarkę pod komputerem, opuchlizna znacznie się powiększyła i strasznie bolało. W ciągu dnia czułem drobny przeszywający ból, lekko utykałem. Przy dotyku drobnym takim jakby "pogłaszczeniu" czuje lekki ból, przy ruszaniu nogą w górę czy w dół a nawet ruszając stopą w obie strony czuje to opuchnięte miejsce, siniaka do tej pory nie ma ale jest opuchlizna i wygląda jak 2 kolano, jedynie pojawiła się jakby taka plama około 2cm nie wyglądająca na siniak tylko tak jakby czerwone odciśnięte miejsce. Przy dłuższym zastoju to znaczy siedzeniu czy leżeniu i nie ruszaniu odczuwam ból przy wstawaniu i stawiania nogi na podłogę. Lekko utykam, w południe postanowiłem się położyć, ale przy kładzeniu się na brzuch i położeniu piszczela na wersalkę odczuwam mocny ból. Przy siedzeniu/leżeniu stale czuje to miejsce na piszczeli. Przepraszam za panikę ale nie jestem w stanie określić co to może być. Zderzenie się z kolegą było bardzo mocne, a ponadto nieświadom tego co się stało, grałem nadal. Dotknięcie opuchniętego miejsca wywołuje drobny ból, zaś mocne naciśnięcie ogromny ból. Od wypadku minęło już blisko 30h i siniaka na szczęście nie ma tylko oprócz tego zaczerwionego miejsca/plamy. Byłem dziś na treningu, na siłowni, ale nie forsowałem w żaden sposób nogi, ale przy zaparciu się na nogę również odczuwałem ból, jak wspomniałem wcześniej lekkie uderzenie w piszczel wywołuje ogromny ból i nie jestem w stanie ustać na nodze. Dziękuje za możliwą odpowiedź i przepraszam, za własną głupotę odnośnie dalszej gry po urazie i możliwych błędach przy pisaniu tego postu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jaskier92

Czy mogę prosić kogoś o diagnozę lub stwierdzenie czy to może być poważniejszy uraz? Piszczel nadal boli, jest to teraz pulsujący ból.

Przepraszam, że post pod postem ale nie mogę edytować bo wywala mnie do strony głównej.

----------


## Jaskier92

Czy mogę prosić kogoś o diagnozę lub stwierdzenie czy to może być poważniejszy uraz? Piszczel nadal boli, jest to teraz pulsujący ból.

Przepraszam, że post pod postem ale nie mogę edytować bo wywala mnie do strony głównej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć!
I jak się skończyła sprawa urazu piszczeli?
Też mam podobny uraz i szukam informacji o takich przypadkach.

----------

